# Sicherheitssteuerung gesucht



## S7Anfänger (7 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir verwenden normalerweise die Siemens et200sp Steuerungen und sind jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Alternative, da Siemens und auch andere Hersteller Lieferprobleme haben.

Und zwar benötigen wir eine Steuerung mit:

Fehlersicheren Digitaleingängen
Fehlersicheren Digitalausgängen
Fehlersicheren Relaisausgängen
Fehlersicheren Analogeingänge 4-20mA
Standard Digitaleingänge
Standard Digitalausgänge
Standard Analogausgänge 4-20mA
Profinet
PROFIsafe über Profinet für einen Drehgeber zwecks sicherer Positions- und Geschweidigkeitserfassung

Könnt ihr dort etwas empfehlen? Welcher Hersteller es ist, ist uns mittlerweile egal. Hauptsache wir können unsere Kunden beliefern.
Ein gewaltiger knackpunkt scheint immer die Fehlersicheren Analogeingänge und das PROFIsafe über ProfiNet


Vielen Dank
Hagen


----------



## elmoklemme (7 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht Bühl und Wiedemann?





						ASi Sicherheitsmonitore - Bihl+Wiedemann GmbH
					

Die Bihl+Wiedemann GmbH wurde 1992 von Jochen Bihl und Bernhard Wiedemann in Mannheim gegründet. Die hochspezialisierte Ingenieurgesellschaft zählt zu den führenden Anbietern von Sicherheitstechnik und elektronischen Komponenten für die Automatisierungstechnik mit AS-Interface.




					www.bihl-wiedemann.de


----------



## elmoklemme (7 Dezember 2021)

Oder bei Phoenix. 


			https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?1dmy&urile=wcm:path:/dede/web/main/products/subcategory_pages/Safe_control_technology_P-05-04/abda2a1e-10e0-49e2-8e8d-f615de8c9a23


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2021)

ja ja, wir haben auch gerade 8F-DI für ET200sp bestellt, der Liefertermin ist
10.2022 noch einmal in Worten:
„Nächstes Jahr im Oktober“


----------



## S7Anfänger (7 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ja ja, wir haben auch gerade 8F-DI für ET200sp bestellt, der Liefertermin ist
> 10.2022 noch einmal in Worten:
> „Nächstes Jahr im Oktober“


Genau das ist auch unser Problem. Schlecht nur, das wir hätten nächste Woche liefern müssen. 
Aber nach 2 Tagen telefonieren bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, das es bei anderen Herstellern an den F-AI oder am Profisafe und ProfiNet scheitert.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2021)

Grundsätzlich wird auch kein schneller Schwenk helfen,
alle Lieferanten haben Probleme.

Hast du auch mal bei Pilz nachgefragt, die sind bei dem
dezentralen sicheren weit aufgefächert.


----------



## S7Anfänger (8 Dezember 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird auch kein schneller Schwenk helfen,
> alle Lieferanten haben Probleme.
> 
> Hast du auch mal bei Pilz nachgefragt, die sind bei dem
> dezentralen sicheren weit aufgefächert.


Pilz ist auch angefragt worden. Die haben kein Profisafe und zu Lieferzeiten habe ich keine Aussage bekommen.


----------



## codemonkey (8 Dezember 2021)

Hat Siemens Dir in keiner anderen Bauform etwas anbieten können?
Deine Anwendung scheint es ja echt in sich zuhaben.


----------



## Captain Future (8 Dezember 2021)

Lieferprobleme haben doch alle


----------



## Guga (8 Dezember 2021)

Ich bin in der Beckhoff-Welt und hier als Bit- und Byte-Schubser unterwegs und habe wenig Kontakt zu Siemens.


Von der Theorieg könnte es bei Beckhoff was geben. Ob du damit glücklich würdest???  Nette Lieferzeiten haben die natürlich auch wenn auch nicht Ok 22 soviel ich glaube zu wissen.
Das Ganze wäre aber ein ziemlicher Paradigmenwechsel. Und preislich kann ich es auch nicht einschätzen da ich die Siemens Welt nicht kenne.

irgend eine TwinCAT3 Steuerung und dann bist du bei EtherCAT als Feldbus bzw. zur Anbindung der nachfolgenden Komponenten.
*EK1960 als EA-Brocken incl 4 sichere Relaisausgänge (das ist das einzige Teil von Beckhoff das sichere Relaisausgänge bietet).
*EL3174-0090 oder EL3124-0090 für den Strom. Hier musst du etwas genauer nachschauen da das Analogsignal nicht sicher aufgenommen wird sondern nur die Kommunikation dann sicher ist. Insofern kann man nicht jede beliebige Kategorie erreichen 
*EL6631  ProfiNet Master 
*EL6910 als sichere Steuerung, dies ist das einzige Modul das ProfiSAFE-Signale generieren kann. Du sprichst dann über die EL6631 
*EL9930 (dem ProfiSAFE Reglement geschuldet).

Guga


----------



## S7Anfänger (8 Dezember 2021)

codemonkey schrieb:


> Hat Siemens Dir in keiner anderen Bauform etwas anbieten können?
> Deine Anwendung scheint es ja echt in sich zuhaben.


Naja. Eigentlich sind die Komponenten ja nichts besonderes. Zumindest bei Siemens.


----------



## S7Anfänger (8 Dezember 2021)

Guga schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Beckhoff-Welt und hier als Bit- und Byte-Schubser unterwegs und habe wenig Kontakt zu Siemens.
> 
> 
> Von der Theorieg könnte es bei Beckhoff was geben. Ob du damit glücklich würdest???  Nette Lieferzeiten haben die natürlich auch wenn auch nicht Ok 22 soviel ich glaube zu wissen.
> ...


Das hört sich zumindest schon mal nach einem Plan an. 
Von denen kam die Aussage, das kein ProfiNet verarbeitet werden kann. Lieferzeiten 14 bis 20 Wochen. 
Aber ich werde noch einmal genau anfragen.


----------



## Oldsnap (9 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht wäre Wieland ja eine Alternative ?! Allerdings haben die wohl auch gerade massive Lieferprobleme


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2021)

Oldsnap schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre Wieland ja eine Alternative ?! Allerdings haben die wohl auch gerade massive Lieferprobleme


Ja haben die, da ist nichts zu bekommen, wir haben da
schon die baugleichen von Leuze eingesetzt, die allerdings
auch wieder schwer zu bekommen sind.


----------



## Matze001 (9 Dezember 2021)

Bis auf Profinet(Master) und Profisafe wäre es ggf. mit den Sicherheitssteuerungen von SICK interessant.
Vielleicht bekommst Du ja ne 1212FC + 8F-DI + 4 FDQ schneller und kannst diese als Profisafe-Gateway einsetzen?

Ist überzogen, aber was will man gerade machen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Holzmichl (9 Dezember 2021)

Was aus der Siemens-Welt die aktuell einzige lieferbare "Alternative" darstellt, ist die abgekündigte ET200S IM151-8F CPU. Die ist laut Mall auf Lager und sofort lieferbar. Sowie die 6ES7138-4FC01-0AB0 mit 4F-DI und 3 F-DO.
Die F-AI müsste man dann per Sicherheitsauswertung wie Jumo SafetyM (Auch lieferbar) auf F-DI einlesen und den Analogwert zur weiteren Verwendung mit normale AI einfangen.
ProfiSafe-Drehgeber gehen bei der PN-F-CPU normalerweise problemlos.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Dezember 2021)

S7Anfänger schrieb:


> Das hört sich zumindest schon mal nach einem Plan an.
> Von denen kam die Aussage, das kein ProfiNet verarbeitet werden kann. Lieferzeiten 14 bis 20 Wochen.
> Aber ich werde noch einmal genau anfragen.


Wer hat denn die Aussage mit Profinet gemacht, Beckhoff selber?
Natürlich kann Beckhoff Profinet, sogar mit IRT Unterstützung, sonst wären die Klemmen EL6631 und EL6632 ja völlig sinnfrei. Auch Profisafe via Profinet geht zusammen mit TwinSAFE, allerdings aus Patentgründen mit etwas Aufwand.


----------



## S7Anfänger (10 Dezember 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wer hat denn die Aussage mit Profinet gemacht, Beckhoff selber?
> Natürlich kann Beckhoff Profinet, sogar mit IRT Unterstützung, sonst wären die Klemmen EL6631 und EL6632 ja völlig sinnfrei. Auch Profisafe via Profinet geht zusammen mit TwinSAFE, allerdings aus Patentgründen mit etwas Aufwand.


Das ist interessant zu wissen.
Ja, die Aussage habe ich direkt von Beckhoff bekommen.


----------



## S7Anfänger (10 Dezember 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Was aus der Siemens-Welt die aktuell einzige lieferbare "Alternative" darstellt, ist die abgekündigte ET200S IM151-8F CPU. Die ist laut Mall auf Lager und sofort lieferbar. Sowie die 6ES7138-4FC01-0AB0 mit 4F-DI und 3 F-DO.
> Die F-AI müsste man dann per Sicherheitsauswertung wie Jumo SafetyM (Auch lieferbar) auf F-DI einlesen und den Analogwert zur weiteren Verwendung mit normale AI einfangen.
> ProfiSafe-Drehgeber gehen bei der PN-F-CPU normalerweise problemlos.


Das wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative. Derzeit ist man über alles froh, was man bekommen kann.


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Dezember 2021)

S7Anfänger schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative. Derzeit ist man über alles froh, was man bekommen kann.


Tja, wenn man es bekommt. Bei Beckhoff sieht es auch nicht rosig aus. Mein aktueller Kunde brauchte kurzfristig eine Profinet Klemme, das hat auch ein paar Wochen gedauert.


----------



## matticheck (25 März 2022)

siehe unten


----------



## matticheck (25 März 2022)

Alternativ kannst Du noch HIMA Steurungen nehmen, die sind das non-plus Ultra in Sicherheitstechnik. Ich persönlich würde alles mit einer S7-300 machen, da komme ich noch an alle teile ran, z.B CPU 315F-2DP, dazu SM326, SM 336 + Stndardbaugruppen. Kannst mir gerne eine PM schicken, dann stelle ich dir die Teile zusammen


----------

